# outback steakhouse recipe



## smokyokie (Oct 16, 2006)

We think that the Outback has *the* best Caesar salad recipe the world has ever seen.  We have attempted to duplicate it on several occasions, only to come up a little short each time.

We keep thinking we might come across someone sometime who worked there and knows the recipe.  Has anyone ever come across the recipe for this wonderful garlicky concoction?


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 16, 2006)

I agree 100%, that is a superb caeser salad, so creamy, so much depth!
Now I have to go there again, damnit! :roll:

By the way try this,this is their chef!

*`Outback' Caesar Dressing*
Ingredients:
3 cups of Olive Oil 1.75 cups of liquid, pasteurized egg (or 6 large pasteurized eggs) 1/3 cup of red wine vinegar 2.5 cups of freshly grated parmesan cheese 1/4 cup of fresh parsley 1/2 cup of chopped garlic 2 tbsp. of worcestershire sauce 2 tbsp. of freshly squeezed lemon juice Salt, pepper, dry mustard & anchovie filets to taste

Preparation:

Combine all ingredients in a blender. Blend on low for 20 seconds to incorporate oil. Blend on high for 20 more seconds to mix thoroughly. Place in covered container, and refrigerate for use on your next Caesar Salad.
_Chef: Steve Jackson, Outback Steakhouse)_


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanx for the hook up Carl.

Interestingly enough, I googled OBSH caesar after posting this.  I got a link to recipebazaar.com, and got a recipe almost identical for about half of this one.  Where the chef is ambiguous about the salt, pepper, dry mustard, and anchovy, this one is specific.  If these amts are correct, it will be a boon, cuz I think getting the correct amt of these items is crucial.


----------



## jabo (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you gonna post it for us?  Help us out here.

Jamie


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes Dickie, let us know! :roll:


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's see if I've figured out how to post links.......

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/get...6&format=print

See if that worked. If it didn't, I'll type it all out.


----------



## jabo (Oct 17, 2006)

From the page listed above.

Outback Steakhouse Caesar Salad Dressing Recipe #23616 
This is a wonderful tasting Caesar Salad Dressing that the Outback Steak House uses on the salads. This also makes a wonderful veggie dip as well! 
by Traci & Jeff Poole1 
6-12 servings 1 Quart 
 10 min 10 min prep 
1  cup pasteurized eggs (I use Egg Beaters)  
1 1/4  ounces crushed garlic  
3 1/2  ounces parmesan cheese  
2 2/3  tablespoons red wine vinegar  
1  tablespoon lemon juice  
1  tablespoon salt  
1  tablespoon pepper  
1  tablespoon dry mustard  
1 1/2  ounces anchovies  
1  tablespoon Worcestershire sauce  
1 1/2  cups olive oil  
2  tablespoons chopped fresh parsley  

Blend all ingredients 20 seconds on high and then 20 seconds on low. 
Makes 1 quart.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey hw 'bout that, I posted a link and it worked(it did work didn't it?)

Ive played w/ variations on caesar dressings for literally hours, and I believe by looking that this is the real deal.  We'll try it tonight and post results tomorrow!


----------



## jabo (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes it did work.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2006)

The link worked, and so did the dressing.  Couldn't tell the difference between it and the Outback.  We used the chef's recipe divided in half with the other recipe's measrurements of salt, pepper,mustard, and anchovy.  The 1 1/2 oz. anchovy is by weight I guess.  We used 3/4 of a 2 oz. tube of anchovy paste.  1 cup of eggs ended up being 4 eggs.  I think next time We'll use egg beaters as we don't know how to pasturize eggs w/o cooking them, and we're a bit afraid of keeping the dressing very long w/ unpasrueized eggs in it.

Don't forget to add some shredded parmagiano reggiano to the lettuce, and some good fresh made croutons!


----------

